# Algea Eaters?



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a Common Pleco in a 38g tank, and he is just a giant lazy fish. I have a Chisnese Algea eater in a 10g tank and he is amazing at keeping the tank clean. Can i put them together or would i need to find a new home for my Pleco?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Plecos are omnivores, they only eat algae if they have nothing else. I do suggest throwing the CAE in the tank if you have a problem with algae. You'll have to make sure your pleco has something to eat though. 

On another hand the CAE could go nuts so keep an eye on him.


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

Blue Cray said:


> Plecos are omnivores, they only eat algae if they have nothing else. I do suggest throwing the CAE in the tank if you have a problem with algae. You'll have to make sure your pleco has something to eat though.
> 
> On another hand the CAE could go nuts so keep an eye on him.


So that may be why he goes after the frozen blood worms i feed.... I also have Algea tabs. 

Will the CAE bother my other fish? I have Kuhli loaches, Glo fish, and Clown loaches?


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

CAE have been known to get kinda mean.


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

ThatDude said:


> CAE have been known to get kinda mean.


Would there be a better option?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

CAE's sometimes can be mean to "slower" fish. When they are small they aren't mean, but as they get bigger and older they can become territorial, and may suck the skin mucus off other fish....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

And everyone likes that! It just tastes delish! Skin mucus! Mmmm... For algae eating skill, I'd try some snails or shrimp. Just me though.


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> And everyone likes that! It just tastes delish! Skin mucus! Mmmm... For algae eating skill, I'd try some snails or shrimp. Just me though.


I wouldnt mind a few snails, but im trying to plant my tank very unsuccessfully:chair: and I think my Clown loaches would eat them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would try mystery snails. (The big ones they sell at PetSmart) I now that's not what they're actually called, but that's all that I know to call them by. They should be to large for your clown loaches now, but when they grow to their huge size, you won't be able to keep much with them...


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> I would try mystery snails. (The big ones they sell at PetSmart) I now that's not what they're actually called, but that's all that I know to call them by. They should be to large for your clown loaches now, but when they grow to their huge size, you won't be able to keep much with them...


Yep i know that that now. When i bought the 4 clown loaches i was told they would be great for a 38g tank with no issues. Then i find they get up to 12 inches. Hopefully in about 2 years i can set mt 150G tall tank up and they will be much happier.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

mr. smiley...if you bought a 2 inch clown loach today , it would grow to about 5 inches in the next 2-3 years...after that it would grow at a rate of about 1 inch per year..maybe slightly more...you have plenty of time to get your big tank set up.


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

lohachata said:


> mr. smiley...if you bought a 2 inch clown loach today , it would grow to about 5 inches in the next 2-3 years...after that it would grow at a rate of about 1 inch per year..maybe slightly more...you have plenty of time to get your big tank set up.


Awesome! They are about 1.5 to 2 inches now. So its good to hear i have some time.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 6, 2010)

I would not advise adding the CAE. Or adding him and watching very closely. I have some because I listened to someone at petsmart and then I got them home and did research and realized that I could not risk having them in my tank. I've been trying to get rid of them ever since! Right now they live in their own 20g where we are keeping plants to transfer to the main tank. I wish someone would come and take them away!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you got a monster tank, set it up SW!!! SW is more entertaining and is cooler than FW. 

Is that an argument I hear coming? :fun:


----------



## koldsoup (Dec 14, 2010)

I think you should set up that giant tank freshwater 
You can get it planted and it will look gorgeous. 
Your common pleco will outgrow the 38g soon though...


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

sbetsy said:


> I would not advise adding the CAE. Or adding him and watching very closely. I have some because I listened to someone at petsmart and then I got them home and did research and realized that I could not risk having them in my tank. I've been trying to get rid of them ever since! Right now they live in their own 20g where we are keeping plants to transfer to the main tank. I wish someone would come and take them away!


Yep, I listened to the people at Petco and ended up with 4 Clown Loaches....... And many dead plants that i cant keep alive. The CAE in out 10g is afraid of out Pink Glo fish and guppy, and leaves our 4 Half-Beaks alone. 

But the new one would be going into a larger tank and with much calmer fish. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> If you got a monster tank, set it up SW!!! SW is more entertaining and is cooler than FW.
> 
> Is that an argument I hear coming? :fun:


Ohh I want a SW tank. Ive been researching SW at another major SW forum, and for the fish The wife wants and i would like to have will need to be around 240G and 8ft long. But well have to work up to that


----------



## Mr Smiley (Dec 10, 2010)

koldsoup said:


> I think you should set up that giant tank freshwater
> You can get it planted and it will look gorgeous.
> Your common pleco will outgrow the 38g soon though...


Id love to make it a planted tank, but i need to keep the plants in my tinny tank alive first  And we have already moved the Pleco from the 10g after 8 months to the 38G where hes been for 8 months.


----------

